# US postal workers steal brick of pot from mail package...



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2011)

OCTOBER 14--When a suspicious package arrived last month at a New  York City post office, it was set aside for examination by postal  inspectors since the 12-pound Express Mail package appeared consistent  with parcels that had been previously used to ship narcotics across the  country.
 The cardboard box was placed for safekeeping on a supervisors desk  in the Queens post office. But before the package could be examined by  investigators, a postal employee allegedly took the parcel from the  supervisors desk and, with the help of a coworker, cut open the box and  removed a brick of marijuana.






The pairs actions on September 10 were caught on a surveillance camera, according to a criminal complaint filed yesterday in U.S. District Court in Brooklyn.
 According to the felony complaint, Lori Allen took the package from  the desk and opened it with Coretta Womack, who put several small  square shaped boxes back into the plundered package.  Womack then added  bubble wrap and re-sealed the parcel, according to federal agent Steven  Demayo.
 On September 26, when postal inspectors retrieved the suspicious  package, they observed signs of tampering as the parcel appeared to  have been opened and re-taped closed. Investigators also determined  that the package weighed six pounds less than it did when initially  mailed from California to New York.
 A subsequent review of surveillance tapes resulted in the arrest  Wednesday of Allen and Womack. Court filings indicate that both women  confessed to stealing the marijuana inside the package. Womack told  probers that over the past few months she had stolen approximately 20  other packages, about four of which contained narcotics. Both Womack and  Allen claimed to have received between $1000 and $2000 for the  respective hijacked narcotics.
 Womack, who immediately began cooperating with federal agents, said  that the narcotics were fenced through Wayne Wilson, an acquaintance who  lived near the Rosedale Post Office.  After his arrest, Wilson told investigators that Womack told him  several months ago that she had access to parcels containing  narcotics.
 Wilson told agents that he eventually purchased intercepted marijuana  shipments from Womack on about six occasions, paying between $4500 and  $7000 per parcel depending on weight.
 Allen, Womack, and Wilson are each facing federal raps related to the  pilfering scheme. Allen is free on $25,000 bond, while Womack and  Wilson were freed yesterday on $50,000 bond.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2011)

:rofl: OK, who's mailing mj in flat rate boxes? :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

So dumb.....on so many levels.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

You can ship alot of things, thats your business, but ACTUAL weed, ever hear of a sniffer dog?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> You can ship alot of things, thats your business, but ACTUAL weed, ever hear of a sniffer dog?



12 lbs!??  Really?  I don't see how in that box


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 12 lbs!??  Really?  I don't see how in that box



Art they never said *DRY* weight.....


----------



## Reverend Raymondc (Oct 14, 2011)

A guy did it in Indiana a month ago and got busted..Just to many stupid people in the world...you could get buy with it in the 70s but today? just stupid..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Art they never said *DRY* weight.....



Well THAT 'splains it, Loocy!  We all know what wet pot smells like!


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Oct 14, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 12 lbs!??  Really?  I don't see how in that box



If it fits, it ships!


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a guy mail me 50# of lead shot in one of those once. I received a request to "pick up" a package at the post office. The postal worker acted like it was glued to the counter when she tried to pick it up. Made "me" come around in back to get it..:rofl:.. "if it fits!....."


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 14, 2011)

Hahaha, that's awesome Hick. Pretty much before 9/11 you could get away with ALOT. I still know of people that have shipped a pound or two and gotten it. It's all in the packaging. I ain't risking it, but it can be done. The broads that took it are stupid on multiple aspects. The part that pisses me of the most is ratting on dude she sold it too..... :doh:  The first rule I was taught at a young age. You decided to do an illegal activity. You get caught, you do the time.... Being a rat you're getting bad bad juju...


----------



## Irish (Oct 15, 2011)

see, i thought this whole time wilson was missing at sea. now that he's rolled onto the scene, undoubtedly he's gonna bounce on womack and allen.:holysheep: 

tom hanks has gotta be involved somehow. willllsonnnnnnnn.....


----------



## Irish (Oct 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I had a guy mail me 50# of lead shot in one of those once. I received a request to "pick up" a package at the post office. The postal worker acted like it was glued to the counter when she tried to pick it up. Made "me" come around in back to get it..:rofl:.. "if it fits!....."


 
underwear bomber had an accomplice...:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, brings the guy in and rats him out...bad bad bad!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> see, i thought this whole time wilson was missing at sea. now that he's rolled onto the scene, undoubtedly he's gonna bounce on womack and allen.:holysheep:
> 
> tom hanks has gotta be involved somehow. willllsonnnnnnnn.....



:cool2: Yes!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

I wonder if there is more to this story than meets the eye.  I don't know how a flat rate box that weighs 12 pounds can be considered suspicious.  There must be millions of these that go through the USPS in New York City.  One of the nice things about flat rate boxes is being able to ship heavy things without the heavy price tag.  Unless there was an odor eminating from the box, I fail to see how they had reason to be suspicious of this.  And what of the postal workers who seemed to know there was something "good" in there?


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree THG...sounds like the inspectors already had eyes on pkgs coming from the addy or eyes on the receiving addy, or both.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 16, 2011)

back in the day i used to work for UPS as a truck loader. every night i would smell kush while i tossed packages onto the trucks. maybe they should of used ups instead.


----------



## Herm (Oct 17, 2011)

I know people who mail from Cali to Michigan and have been for years.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

:yeahthat: and Arizona and....

lol


----------

